# Pathway to WNT???



## Soccer43 (Jun 25, 2018)

I found this article interesting as they start out talking about the U17 Concacaf team success when introducing the DA playoffs.  5 of the 20 on the roster play for non-DA teams and 3 on the roster are from clubs that are returning to ECNL and leaving the DA after only one year.  That makes 40% of the roster will not be in the DA.  Seems to weaken the US Soccer position on this being the pathway to WNT.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180623-FEAT-U-16-17-Girls-Academy-Playoffs-What-to-Watch-For


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 25, 2018)

At first glance I was impressed that 75% of the team game from the DA which only just finished its first year.  But looking further several of those girls play for dual clubs that are going all in but played for the ECNL team not the DA team.  So probably 60% DA, 35% ECNL, 5% Hawaii.  Time will tell what is the pathway.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m too lazy to look it up-  but where did the US Women’s team players come from?
DA wasn’t around when they were playing youth soccer.  ECNL was for many of them. 
How many of them were on a u17 or u19 national team?  Or did many of them get discovered in college?


----------



## GoWest (Jun 25, 2018)

TBH since DA isn't even done with first season, I'd venture to say that most (not all...see SY from USYS WA for example) of those players have deep ECNL connections? Kind of like a 'coach that poaches' players after someone else has developed them, only to call them their own product IMHO.

Both ECNL and DA will produce NT players....


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 25, 2018)

GoWest said:


> TBH since DA isn't even done with first season, I'd venture to say that most (not all...see SY from USYS WA for example) of those players have deep ECNL connections? Kind of like a 'coach that poaches' players after someone else has developed them, only to call them their own product IMHO.
> 
> Both ECNL and DA will produce NT players....


Pretty common practice for clubs to take credit for somebody else’s work.  Surf claimed my player on their college recruiting announcement but my player committed as a sophomore and played for Strikers all but her senior year.  Great coaches with a uniquely talented hardworking player is how you get a national team player.


----------



## justneededaname (Jun 25, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Both ECNL and DA will produce NT players....


 Leagues (and clubs) do not produce NT players. Having a child who is freakishly good and highly motivated, parents who are supporting them, and coaches who want to help them reach their full potential is how you get national team players. But without the first two things, there is nothing a coach, club, or league can do to produce a national team player.


----------



## GoWest (Jun 25, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> Leagues (and clubs) do not produce NT players. Having a child who is freakishly good and highly motivated, parents who are supporting them, and coaches who want to help them reach their full potential is how you get national team players. But without the first two things, there is nothing a coach, club, or league can do to produce a national team player.


I agree with most of what you are saying. That's why I mentioned SY out of Washington. No ECNL or DA for her to the best of my understanding. I do think that it is much more enlightening for a US Soccer scout to ID talent when that talent is performing at a high level in a well respected league against consistently good talent.....not always but more times than not. Appreciate your insight.


----------



## NJSoccer (Jun 25, 2018)

Lots of kids are outside of GDA/ECNL on the U15GNT
South Shore Select - has 2
Fort Wayne - 1
and then kids from Hawaii - 1
https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2017/10/25/16/43/20171024-news-u15gnt-travels-to-germany-for-two-matches


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 25, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Pretty common practice for clubs to take credit for somebody else’s work.  Surf claimed my player on their college recruiting announcement but my player committed as a sophomore and played for Strikers all but her senior year.  Great coaches with a uniquely talented hardworking player is how you get a national team player.


Totally agree. I can name players from our club who were developed by a particular coach and other clubs take credit.


----------

